# If you get 1 seed per plant is it female?



## Amaethon (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm sure this has been asked b4 but I can't find it so I'll ask.

I just harvested some LemonSkunk & WW grown from feminzed seeds.
While trimming I find 1 seed on 1 plant (ww) and 5 on another (ls) (but no 2 in the same bud-2 in upper buds and 3 in lower) and Fully mature, not little greenies. Total harvest was 9 plants no other seeds found on any other plants.

Same thing last crop, got about 6 or 7 from them.

So I guess the question is are these seeds female? I could swear I remember reading something about this in the original growers bible I have but it seems to be misplaced at the moment. This happenned to me once a while back also and I grew out the seeds fine to seedlings but due to an oops factor (me) I accidently killed them (rip) and never got to see the final results. 

Just trying to figure out if I need to invest in some more seeds or if these will be good to go.

just a note: indoor grow, hasn't been a male plant in the room ever. Don't know anyone else who grows. Chances of outside pollination extremly unlikely. and also  (right or wrong) I don't consider a plant that gets one "bannana" on it a hermie. I used to grow back in the 80's and I turned out my fair share of hermies (lol) and in those cases the whole plant would flip. (we use to call it going Chiquita!) After 20+ years off I'm still figuring out which of all these new grow methods works best for me and my setup. Starting to ramble again (lemon-widow mix tends to due that!) so I'll go. Thanks in advance for any info. 

Amaethon.

note: sorry last grow journal ended abrubtly, attribute it to total computer meltdown. But after a few weeks and some $$$ I'm finally back online. Yea!


----------



## smokingjoe (Oct 30, 2009)

It's not unusual for ladies which haven't reproduced to self as a protection measure.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 30, 2009)

Amaethon said:
			
		

> I don't consider a plant that gets one "bannana" on it a hermie.



Sorry, but whether you "consider" one nanner a hermie or not is immaterial--if a female plant selfs, it has hermied and the seeds carry this hermie genetics.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 30, 2009)

If a plant self pollinates it is a Hermis seed that seed may be male or female with a chance of morphing. The Hermie characteric will be passed on to any plant that is a decendent of these seeds.


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2009)

You wld be wise to destroy the seeds...no way to sugarcoat it...the plants hermied at some point...


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Oct 31, 2009)

aplaisia said:
			
		

> I think you may have some neighbors letting their plants pollenate the air...
> 
> otherwise I think you would have had more seeds if you had a flower pollenate.
> 
> ...


 
This actually sounds most likely, I dust in the most minuet amounts on most of my bushes to increase the resin production, and it amounts in a far greater amount of seeds in the one bud i choose than you got on all of your plants.


----------



## Hick (Oct 31, 2009)

> I dust in the most minuet amounts on most of my bushes to increase the resin production,


...wait.. you "pollinate" to _increase resin production"_..??????
  Unpollinated, Sensimillia is the most potent form of mj. Pollination only serves to convert it's energy to produce seeds. It does NOT increase potency...

Pistilate flowers on otherwise female plants(hermies) often only pollinate a few pistillates in only a bud or two. Depending on the "degree" of hermaphrodism. Not all staminate flowers are always fertile.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 31, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> You wld be wise to destroy the seeds...no way to sugarcoat it...the plants hermied at some point...


 

:yeahthat:


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Oct 31, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ...wait.. you "pollinate" to _increase resin production"_..??????
> Unpollinated, Sensimillia is the most potent form of mj. Pollination only serves to convert it's energy to produce seeds. It does NOT increase potency...
> 
> Pistilate flowers on otherwise female plants(hermies) often only pollinate a few pistillates in only a bud or two. Depending on the "degree" of hermaphrodism. Not all staminate flowers are always fertile.


 
Yeah, I think that if you pollenate some bottom bit on a plant that they plant knows that their is male pollen available and the rest of the plant tries to catch any possible remaining pollen in the air by making more resin... and no, i have no idea if this is the case in sme clinical trail thing, but in plants that i pollenate just the one bud, i get a boost of resin on the plant as all the other buds mechanically try to grab more from the air, that doesn't happen in the unpollenated plant next to it.  No, no sites of info, no books to quote, no nothing, just someting that might be really really wrong, but i think that it's actually happening and have been practicing for a long time now.

But i think that plants benifit from o2 in dark respiration and venting co2 during night hours is necessary... and no one around here vents anything co2... and no one believes that plants grow in the dark at all either(and actually mine do)... so i guess i'm growing on mars and your guys are all somewhere else   and in my world partially pregnant plants produce more resin on the remaining sensei buds... sorry, do we have a weird gardener of the month award?


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 31, 2009)

I have grown seeds like that with no issues...I figured it meant that a speck of pollen made one seed on a female plant. My outise BG ended up with a couple seeds like 2 I think...friend says he is already growing it out...one of my NL is a bagseed and a perfect female.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Oct 31, 2009)

SkunkPatronus said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think that if you pollenate some bottom bit on a plant that they plant knows that their is male pollen available and the rest of the plant tries to catch any possible remaining pollen in the air by making more resin... and no, i have no idea if this is the case in sme clinical trail thing, but in plants that i pollenate just the one bud, i get a boost of resin on the plant as all the other buds mechanically try to grab more from the air, that doesn't happen in the unpollenated plant next to it.  No, no sites of info, no books to quote, no nothing, just someting that might be really really wrong, but i think that it's actually happening and have been practicing for a long time now.
> 
> But i think that plants benifit from o2 in dark respiration and venting co2 during night hours is necessary... and no one around here vents anything co2... and no one believes that plants grow in the dark at all either(and actually mine do)... so i guess i'm growing on mars and your guys are all somewhere else   and in my world partially pregnant plants produce more resin on the remaining sensei buds... sorry, do we have a weird gardener of the month award?



I'm not going to poo poo the idea at all. :holysheep: 

In over 40 years of growing stuff I've noticed a lot of cause and effect (usually by accident  ), that's never mentioned in books, or anywhere, but is there if you care to notice.

Partially pregnant plants doesn't sound so far in left field to me.   Not after whacking on a Avacado tree with a switch to really kick it into bloom and fruit set.:hubba: :hubba: 

DD


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Nov 1, 2009)

Droopy Dog said:
			
		

> I'm not going to poo poo the idea at all. :holysheep:
> 
> In over 40 years of growing stuff I've noticed a lot of cause and effect (usually by accident  ), that's never mentioned in books, or anywhere, but is there if you care to notice.
> 
> ...


 
Well i have to say that around here, i think you're more the exception, sometimes i post something i have noticed or see and didn't read and people disagree, or laugh.. or throw a book at me that says the opposite, or kind of ignore it. But i do think that about the resin production thing in pot plants.  But i really i wish i knew to wack the avo tree to make more fruit... i lived amoung a grove of them once, in California and one tree had 'nable' or naval' avo's on it, they were perfectly round and huge like 10 pound size 4 soccar balls, they fell and you heard them from the house... my mom got hit with one once, i'm sure she would have loved hitting the tree back in the next season with a big stick!  must be like a pear, cut on a pear tree and it gets mad and makes more fruit.


----------



## leather (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi, I'm a newbe and new to growing. I have a question about pollenation. If I pollenate a lower bud will the whole plant pollenate or just that bud?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 1, 2009)

Just the bud as long as you are careful with the pollen from the male plant


----------



## Amaethon (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies! I believe everyone that says they carry the hermie trait. But don't all seeds? I always thought hermies were more about enviromental conditions. (stress) I have plenty of fans running, enough where the plants acually sway, plus they are packed in the room and are always in contact with one another. (the 2 I found seeds on however were not next to each other)

So my conclusuion is somewhere in the grow there was at least 1 bannana.
Now I always thought that if a female plant produced a single bannana (survival trait) that the pollen it contains would be female, thus any seeds produced would be female. I am most likely wrong from the looks of it but not 100% convinced yet. I really got find my book and see what it says.

I've been reading up on feminized seeds and to be honest i'm a little confused how it's done. I'm not looking to breed or anything, just curioius more than anything. Of course I would love to cross the Lemon Skunk with the White Widow, that would be an awesome smoke! (yellow-spider is what I'd call it!) 

I'm gonna keep reaserching and I'll check back soon, I've gotta trim down the bottoms later today, I'll let you know if I find anything else.

Thanks again to everyone in advance...

Amaethon

PS> How come you can buy seeds all day long but no one seems to sell pollen? Seems like an untaped market to me. Plus probably legal. ( I know you can make your own, but you can make seeds too) Just curious.


----------



## Hick (Nov 2, 2009)

> PS> How come you can buy seeds all day long but no one seems to sell pollen?


pollen cannot be kept stable/viable without desiccants and refrigeration. Therefor, difficult, at best, to attempt to market.



> Now I always thought that if a female plant produced a single bannana (survival trait) that the pollen it contains would be female, thus any seeds produced would be female.


  A female that hermies under only slight 'environmental' stress is NOT a good candidate for _any_ breeding project. Females that 'pop a late 'nanner', per your _(survival trait theory)"_ would not have shed pollen early enough to form seeds that would be mature at harvest. IMO, you can count that one out. 
 You will find there are varied "opinions" on it, but consider this.
 The real _"Breeders"_, that worked diligently to produce the 'uber' potent strains that we are priviledged to have access to today. Spent decades, if not centuries, breeding to ELIMINATE the hermie trait. 
Why?... because they knew well, that it was not only detrimental to producing the most potent product possible from any particular strain/grow, but it was/is an undesirable trait that they hoped/tried to eliminate from the genetics. 
  You will have a few around spout 'theories', and partial truths. Even make claims of all of their 'hermie paternal' seeds being female. When in actuality, they have only further ingrained the undesirable trait into the gene pool.

Femminization of seeds, should only be done by experts, professional with a high set of values and discriminant selection in their breeding process. Random hermie pollination by hermies is not beneficial to anyone, and should never be allowed to propogate or be passed on to another generation... "IMO"


----------



## Droopy Dog (Nov 2, 2009)

Amaethon said:
			
		

> So my conclusuion is somewhere in the grow there was at least 1 bannana.
> Now I always thought that if a female plant produced a single bannana (survival trait) that the pollen it contains would be female, thus any seeds produced would be female. I am most likely wrong from the looks of it but not 100% convinced yet. I really got find my book and see what it says.
> .



Yes and no. 

For the most part that statement is true because there are no male chromosomes in a pure female plant.

Natural hermies are another story, and Hick is more than right in his response.  Plants that hermie under very little stress also fall into this category. 

I would really suggest MARIJUANA BOTANY by Robert Connell Clarke  An Advanced Study: The Propagation and Breeding of Distinctive Cannabis

It is not a 'how to' book, nor is it very light reading, but is very informative, and IMO a 'must have' book if you are serious about growing or breeding.

DD


----------



## Hick (Nov 2, 2009)

> I would really suggest MARIJUANA BOTANY by Robert Connell Clarke An Advanced Study: The Propagation and Breeding of Distinctive Cannabis


think it is an excellent resource also..matter of fact, it is available in our "Resources" section..
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396


----------



## Amaethon (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks guys,
 Maybe i'm still alittle unsure what constitutes a hermie. Not nessicarrily the scientific explanation but the real field explanation. I always was under the impression that a plant that changes sex is a hermie, not just a single isolated area on a plant. (ie. 1 bud) Like I said b4, decades ago (I'm getting old!) when we grew and a plant hermified it hermified! Not just a branch or two, but the whole thing top-bottom. Every bud site started showing male traits and within 3-4 days was on the compost pile. Now granted back then I didn't have all the modern equipment plus 20+ years more of knowledge avaiable to me,(thanks!) so they were really stressed out plants thinking back now and that could of accounted for it. We sometimes had 20%+ hermie. Wheras if a single bud site "hermied" (grew a nanna) it was the plants surivival trait kicking in and since as was mentioned above it would contain only female pollen and thus produce only female seeds, granted possibly with a hermie charteristic, but not neccicarily a hermie plant. For some reason i had it in my head that even a pollinated plant (by a male) did this (kicked out a few self nanners) just because it is in its genes to do so. Perhaps an experienced breeder has seen this, nanners on a reguarly pollinated plant. If so that would lead some creadence to the female pollen/ seed theroy? Now does a female  that produces nanners only do so in the last feww weeks of life as mentioned or if it is a survival trait wouldn't it show up within the first couple of weeks in order to ensure that seeds could be fully matured at the end of plants life? Perhaps grow, do its thing and shrival up before it was ever noticed in all the long white hairs starting to form. Ok I'm starting to ramble again, not trying to contaminate the gene pool or even do any breeding, just curious more than anything. I'm sure I will plant a few to see what happens anyway but that is few weeks away yet. Enjoy!!

Amaethon

ps> Quick ?, how long does it take a nanner (whats the real name?) to form, open, mist and fall off? Hours, days, weeks? Thanks again.


----------



## Hick (Nov 3, 2009)

.._"ANY"_ plant that express's both pistillate(female) and staminate(male) flowers_"IS"_ a hermie.  You are only speaking of degrees of hermaphrodism. 

hXXp://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/botany.html
there's the Botany link.. have fun


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 3, 2009)

Amaethon said:
			
		

> ...not trying to contaminate the gene pool or even do any breeding, just curious more than anything. I'm sure I will plant a few to see what happens anyway but that is few weeks away yet....



Please do not plant these.  _*If you are truly sincere about not wanting to contaminate the gene pool, you will throw these seeds away.*_


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 3, 2009)

:yeahthat: If you plant and the pollen from a male gets out it can seed plants miles away. IT is better IMO to not use any seeds with the Hermi characterics.


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Nov 3, 2009)

Unreal. Does the weed get u high? Are u a breeder? A few seeds. Chance, some pollen got em. They're female that got a some male pollen on em. Bet ya those seeds u replant will not be hermi. Hell, in the old days all weed had seeds, now we're talking about "destroying" the plant and seeds?Let it grow-JR


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Nov 3, 2009)

sorry 2dog-missed your post. Totally same situation has happened to me with same results. The seeds produced very good weed and were seedless second time around. IMO -try the seeeds, -indoor, as u say, controlled, don't see u " screwing" up the entire gene pool, or like others said throw em away and pay for some more seeds that mite or mite not be female-JR


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Nov 3, 2009)

> Please do not plant these. If you are truly sincere about not wanting to contaminate the gene pool, you will throw these seeds away.[/QUOT
> 
> Its not a heart transpant from a monkey


----------



## Droopy Dog (Nov 4, 2009)

aplaisia said:
			
		

> I think you may have some neighbors letting their plants pollenate the air...
> 
> otherwise I think you would have had more seeds if you had a flower pollenate.
> 
> ...



This is what it sounds like to me also.  

Even with no fan, the amount of pollen from just 1 nanner would have produced a boatload of seeds, not just 1 or 2.

Really sounds like you caught some stray pollen from a neighbor.

DD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 4, 2009)

Johnnyrotten123 said:
			
		

> Unreal. Does the weed get u high? Are u a breeder? A few seeds. Chance, some pollen got em. They're female that got a some male pollen on em. Bet ya those seeds u replant will not be hermi. Hell, in the old days all weed had seeds, now we're talking about "destroying" the plant and seeds?Let it grow-JR



Whether the weed gets you high or not is immaterial.  Hermies procreate hermies.  There is a proliferation of hermies these days.  Caused, IMO, because of attitudes like this.  _*All seeds from hermies should be destroyed!*_


----------



## leafminer (Nov 4, 2009)

There seem to be certain strains that hermie, I've noticed over and over that "White Widow" comes up a lot. Just as dog breeders track genetic defects in pedigrees, wouldn't it be a good idea to have a 'report hermie' category on the site so that everyone who gets a hermie simply reports it there, then we will soon be able to see whose genetics produce hermies?


----------



## Droopy Dog (Nov 4, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> There seem to be certain strains that hermie, I've noticed over and over that "White Widow" comes up a lot. Just as dog breeders track genetic defects in pedigrees, wouldn't it be a good idea to have a 'report hermie' category on the site so that everyone who gets a hermie simply reports it there, then we will soon be able to see whose genetics produce hermies?


:yeahthat: 

THAT  sounds like a plan!

I've had next to zero problems with hermies, but I've also only grown pure indica, which seem to resist this.

Many years ago, I had 1 clone (out of several), throw a nanner due to light poisoning, due to a hurricane.  I think the barometer had as much to do with it as the light and only 1 clone out of 5 or 6 IIRC, threw 1 nanner.:holysheep:  The strain was Williams Wonder, a very stable indica.

Hurricanes cause plants to do weird things, like kick into survival mode.   Not only the wind and the rain, but the wildly fluctuating barometric pressure also.:holysheep: 

DD


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Nov 5, 2009)

Droopy Dog said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:
> 
> THAT sounds like a plan!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hick (Nov 5, 2009)

Johnnyrotten123 said:
			
		

> Unreal. Does the weed get u high? Are u a breeder? A few seeds. Chance, some pollen got em. They're female that got a some male pollen on em. Bet ya those seeds u replant will not be hermi. Hell, in the old days all weed had seeds, now we're talking about "destroying" the plant and seeds?Let it grow-JR



... _"in the old days.."_... is right. Back when, 'according to statistics', _weed_ held 3%-5% thc content. Compared to the ultra potent _weed_ of today, boasting in excss of *20%* in some cases.  These goals weren't reached by allowing hermie genetics to dominate the gene pool. 
They were reached, in fact, by dedicated breeders employing _very_ selective tactics. One of which is/was to eliminate, or at least minimize hermie tendency.  
  The "kicker" here, is he really doesn't know _where_ the pollen came from. The chances of it coming from a "good" male selection, a _winner_, is probably about as good as my _"chances"_ in cripple creek..or vegas  :rofl:...


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Nov 5, 2009)

''The "kicker" here, is he really doesn't know where the pollen came from. The chances of it coming from a "good" male selection, a winner, is probably about as good as my "chances" in cripple creek..or vegas''

Seeds aside...

I won/took home after taxes $32,000 on a pick six horse race when i was 19, it was a fun two dollar bet on a whim out with friends... ya never know Hick


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 5, 2009)

i have found one seed on a plant on three seperate harvests,
thats one seed on a 3 ft plant 3 seperate harvests so they were months apart, i just threw the seeds away but i dont think the plant was hermi was it??
the smoke was excellent just like the ones beside them and no sigh of hermie at all, they were indoors btw.


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Nov 5, 2009)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> i have found one seed on a plant on three seperate harvests,
> thats one seed on a 3 ft plant 3 seperate harvests so they were months apart, i just threw the seeds away but i dont think the plant was hermi was it??
> the smoke was excellent just like the ones beside them and no sigh of hermie at all, they were indoors btw.


 
That's what this whole debate has been about, like this thread, yours might have been a selfed seed, it might have been a neighbors pollen, might be a great seed, might have been a born-to-hermie.  Kinda hard to guess over the internet, and most people are strongly opinionated in one direction or another, usually people just throw out the selfed seeds because the odds are that it was a hermie, but usually you get a bunch of seeds from an open nanner and not just a couple... so who bloody knows.  I can debate all day, but i woud throw out any seeds i didn't count on just because...


----------



## Hick (Nov 6, 2009)

> I won/took home after taxes $32,000 on a pick six horse race when i was 19, it was a fun two dollar bet on a whim out with friends... ya never know Hick


congra'ts!!.. and I agree. You "never know" _where_ or [/i]when[/i] a super pheno will show up. And I'm not in disfavor of 'controled' or at least _somewhat_ controlled seed making. Make your own crosses. Grow 'em out and enjoy it. It's fun growing hybrids. 
  My only problem lies in the fact that these are "more likely than not", from hermie pollen.


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Nov 6, 2009)

> Caused, IMO, because of attitudes like this. All seeds from hermies should be destroyed!




Ok, goddess, since i've at least not knowing ever had a "hermie" ty for letting me know they just produce 1 or 2 seeds period . Somewhere i thought hermies produce more than a few seeds. I'll work on my attitude too. Agin ty for letting me know if i find 1 seed on a plant its a hermie and to destoy/burn it!! And crush that "hermie" seed to powder


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hick, bring your azz on up tp CC-business slo my friend! I think i saw a Hermi up there today matter of fact! They're everywhere!! Don't know my hermis too well but top part female!! Hey thanx too bro- -good job as usual! peace


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 6, 2009)

Johnnyrotten123 said:
			
		

> Ok, goddess, since i've at least not knowing ever had a "hermie" ty for letting me know they just produce 1 or 2 seeds period . Somewhere i thought hermies produce more than a few seeds. I'll work on my attitude too. Agin ty for letting me know if i find 1 seed on a plant its a hermie and to destoy/burn it!! And crush that "hermie" seed to powder


 

no no thats not rite at all.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 7, 2009)

Johnnyrotten123 said:
			
		

> Ok, goddess, since i've at least not knowing ever had a "hermie" ty for letting me know they just produce 1 or 2 seeds period . Somewhere i thought hermies produce more than a few seeds. I'll work on my attitude too. Agin ty for letting me know if i find 1 seed on a plant its a hermie and to destoy/burn it!! And crush that "hermie" seed to powder



I have had hermies that I never saw a nanner--I just figure that they were hiding in the buds.  I have had a crop of 8 plants entirely seeded--thousands and thousands of seeds (this from 1 bagseed plant).  I have had plants that only had a seed or 2 in the whole plant, breeder seeds.  I destroy all these seeds with equal ease.  Quality genetics are cheap.  I will never again risk an entire crop by trying to save a few bucks growing with "suspect" seeds.  They may or may not hermie, but any plant that has shown ANY predisposition to hermying does not stay in my garden.


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm not sure theres a "true" answer to this question. I just know i found a random seed or 12 actually in buds from 4 plants. And at first i was " how this happen' and i concluded i didn't get the male out the garden fast enough so abit of pollen got my girls. I saved the seeds and planted them the following summer. Had 6 females out of the 12 and was more diligent at ridding garden of the males. These girls had no seeds. Hick, if reading this, these were my #1 thru #5 plants for that summer(last year).
     This summer, bought some WW seeds and was gifted some clones as well. I've read many post from folks who buy seeds from the various seed banks.  And have the plant hermy on them, another thing fem. seeds herm or male on them too.
   So imo, its a gamble anyway you approach the seed world. Once you'r able to grow a female plant u really like, clone from it-or produce your own seeds with a primo male and tasty female may be the best answer or "experiment controlled" if in doubt or like goddess and others, in doubt-rid garden of potential problems.
    I'm only 3 years into this. 3outdoor grows 1 indoor-i grow lots of stuff(veg/flowers) and its a great hobby and lotta fun


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 9, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> pollen cannot be kept stable/viable without desiccants and refrigeration. Therefor, difficult, at best, to attempt to market.
> 
> 
> i had a old film canister that contained the f1 pollen of a male of my very first cross that i made in 07 i tossed it on 1 of my 702 yogee female branches and when i harvested  i found 2 seeds only i used a good ammount of pollen..


----------



## Amaethon (Nov 24, 2009)

OK, sorry gone so long, don't get online much lately. Alot of good info here so far. So an update. As I trimmed the bottoms I paid very close inspection to the buds and I found 1 nannner on WW and 2 on the LS. (see pic) There may have been more but I didn't see any. That should explain where the pollen originated.(although it probally came from earlier nanners and not these specifically) I also found my book. I took pics of the pages I was obtaining my info from. Now from what I read it seems to me that these seeds in theroy should be femenized-so to speak. My next question tho is they mention intersexed plants, reversed sex plants and hermies. Although I pretty much understand the diff, would most growers consider all 3 of these hermies? If not then wouldn't pollen from RSP and ISP be inherently female wheras only the natural hermie would carry the hermie trait. And if so, could that be a cause of confusion and differing m/f/h plant results?

I also saw on one of the seed supplier sites where they describe how they get feminized seeds and one way was by a self pollinating female. It did state that although most females won't produce a usable female nanner (so to speak) until the last couple of weeks, it is possible for it to happen in the first couple weeks of flowering thus allowing the plant time to seed itself and mature the seeds.

Like I said I'm not trying to cause any arguments or breed anything for that matter. Just trying to convince myself one way or the other, and I'm kinda hardheaded. (just ask my wife!)

Thanks
Amaethon

PS> Pages are from "Marijuana Grower's Guide - Deluxe edition by 
       Mel Frank and Ed Rosenthal.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 24, 2009)

eastla_kushsmoka said:
			
		

> Hick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hick (Nov 24, 2009)

Amaethon said:
			
		

> OK, sorry gone so long, don't get online much lately. Alot of good info here so far. So an update. As I trimmed the bottoms I paid very close inspection to the buds and I found 1 nannner on WW and 2 on the LS. (see pic) There may have been more but I didn't see any. That should explain where the pollen originated.(although it probally came from earlier nanners and not these specifically) I also found my book. I took pics of the pages I was obtaining my info from. Now from what I read it seems to me that these seeds in theroy should be femenized-so to speak. My next question tho is they mention intersexed plants, reversed sex plants and hermies. Although I pretty much understand the diff, would most growers consider all 3 of these hermies? If not then wouldn't pollen from RSP and ISP be inherently female wheras only the natural hermie would carry the hermie trait. And if so, could that be a cause of confusion and differing m/f/h plant results?
> 
> I also saw on one of the seed supplier sites where they describe how they get feminized seeds and one way was by a self pollinating female. It did state that although most females won't produce a usable female nanner (so to speak) until the last couple of weeks, it is possible for it to happen in the first couple weeks of flowering thus allowing the plant time to seed itself and mature the seeds.
> 
> ...


 
"IMO"... ANY plant that expresses both staminate and pistilate flowers 'without' chemical reversal, _IS_ a hermie and will increase the chances of hermies in future generations. 
I've said this dozens of times on this forum, and I still believe it to be true and "sound" advice about hermies. 
The breeders that developed the "ultra-potent" strains that we are _privileged_ to have access to today. Worked diligently for decades, breeding "away" from hermies, working to eliminate the _"un-desirable"_ characteristc Why?.. because they know/knew that they are not beneficial in improvement of quality. But that they are detrimental to producing plants of "ultimate" potential.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 24, 2009)

Interesting post, I'm not sure why I didn't see it before.  I've posted this story on other threads on this site whenever the hermi subject comes up, so this thread seems deserving of my experience to.

I had to take a 2 yr hiatus, and let my best buddy hold on to my Afghani #1 seeds.  I have grown and bred these outdoors for over 10 yrs, and never had seen a herm, never got a seed, that I didn't intend for (planned breeding to make more seeds)

My buddy reads this info on producing femenized seeds, and decides to stress the heck out of a female plant to produce nanners, and does this several times.  So when I'm done with my vacation the genetics that I'm getting back are junk, approximately 30% females showing hermi characteristics.  I get it in my head that I can stabalize this cause I really love this strain, and I am familiar enough with it that I can grow it in my sleep.

My plan:  I keep and collect pollen from a sturdy vigorous male, and pollinate a healthy potent female.  Grow these out, and pollinate daughters with daddy's pollen....etc cubing.

Mind you I had 18 of these plants going in my indoor grow this time around, carrying out my plan to stabalize.  Luckly I find this site on the internet, which allows me to view other peoples oppinions on the subject, in turn stimulating my thoughts, so I'm no longer only running only my ideas through my head anymore...telling myself I make total sense.  A couple weeks ago I FINALLY realize that keeping these genetics, doing all this work, risking pollinating my other strain I have going is totaly insane, when I can buy a pack of Afghani#1 seeds for 50 bucks and start all over!!!  I'm no breeder!  So thanks to the input from you people, all plants were pulled, and all seeds trashed, and I'm in the market for a new Indica line!


----------

